# pkg_info missing in FreeBSD 10.0 ?



## overmind (Oct 18, 2013)

I could not found the pkg_info command in FreeBSD 10. Was it replaced with other command?


```
# pkg_info
pkg_info: Command not found.
root@host:/usr/src # uname -a
FreeBSD host 10.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1 #0 r256644: Wed Oct 16 23:48:15 EEST 2013     root@host:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## vermaden (Oct 18, 2013)

FreeBSD 10.x uses PKGng: https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng. In other words, try this: `# pkg info`.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know if the pkg_* tools have been completely removed from FreeBSD 10, but a new package management system will indeed be introduced. It's already been available in the ports tree (ports-mgmt/pkg) for quite some time.

According to the primer, `pkg_info` has been replaced with `pkg info`.

EDIT: woops, @vermaden already replied while I was writing my post


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 18, 2013)

I think that all is very clear. Indeed, a plus is that you could take a look at the pkgng's roadmap.


----------



## overmind (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you guys! It helps a lot just to show me the way.

I was looking for the command that shows dependencies of a package. In FreeBSD 10.x the command is: `pkg info -d nload-0.7.4`. To see the man page for pkg info I must run: `man pkg-info`. There are man pages for:

```
SBUF(9), elf(3), fetch(3), libarchive(3), pkg.conf(5), pkg-add(8),
     pkg-annotate(8), pkg-audit(8), pkg-autoremove(8), pkg-backup(8),
     pkg-check(8), pkg-clean(8), pkg-convert(8), pkg-create(8), pkg-delete(8),
     pkg-fetch(8), pkg-info(8), pkg-install(8), pkg-lock(8), pkg-query(8),
     pkg-register(8), pkg-repo(8), pkg-rquery(8), pkg-search(8), pkg-set(8),
     pkg-shell(8), pkg-shlib(8), pkg-stats(8), pkg-update(8), pkg-updating(8),
     pkg-upgrade(8), pkg-version(8), pkg-which(8), pthread(3)
```
You can see those pages when running: `man pkg`.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 19, 2013)

Again: You are using an unsupported, HEAD/CURRENT version of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/spCpU - questions like this should be asked on the -current mailing list.


----------

